# CWS' Chocolate Mousse



## CWS4322 (Aug 22, 2013)

There doesn't seem to be a mousse thread...so this doesn't get lost, here's my chocolate mousse recipe.

I used to make this chocolate mousse every Christmas. Everyone raved about it. It is very light and ever so chocolatey. I have made it with white chocolate and various % chocolates, but this is the base recipe I used starting in 1985:

3 egg yolks
1 whole egg
1/3 c fine sugar (I would put granulated sugar in the FP to make it finer)
3 oz bittersweet chocolate
1 oz bitter chocolate
1-1/2 tsp gelatin, dissolved according to package directions
2 c + 2-1/2 T whipped cream
1-2 T milk chocolate flakes
2 T icing sugar
4 almond paste macaroons
1/2 oz (or more) dark rum or brandy
bittersweet, dark chocolate, or milk chocolate flakes

Directions:

1. Combine egg yolks, whole egg, and fine sugar. Beat until lemony yellow and fluffy.
2. Melt bittersweet chocolate and bitter chocolate over water in a double-boiler.
3. Combine melted chocolate with dissolved gelatin.
4. Temper egg mixture with a bit of the melted chocolate and gelatin.
5. Fold in whipped cream.
6. Spread 1/2 of mixture in the bottom of dessert glasses or a glass bowl.
7. Top with crushed macaroons. 
8. Sprinkle with rum or brandy.
9. Top with remaining mousse mixture.
10. Chill at least 2 hours. 
11. Garnish with chocolate flakes, icing sugar, fresh mint or berries.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 23, 2013)

This sounds wonderful, thanks CWS


----------

